# Ambient light sensor, My Link Gremlins



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like either a faulty light sensor or a bad BCM. 

Not sure on what to do with the phone not pairing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Eeee the 2014 CDC comes with Gremlins , Just keep it out of the rain snow water of any kind so those gremlins do not multiply ..



Be cool stay cozy keep gremlin cruzen and best wishes with that gremlin filled cdc .


----------



## rafaelmd (Jul 27, 2013)

anyone knows how to retrofit a ambient light sensor to a chevy cruze LT that doesnt have it?
I tried, used the LTZ button and the LTZ sensor... without success... plug and play seems not to be the case...

How to program the BCM to make this work??

thanks!


----------

